# Ovulation Pain & Actual Ovulation?!



## Lizzyxxx

Yesterday and today i have had my usual Ovulation pain (left side ache). Question is, does the pain happen before an egg is released? Same time? Or after? I had unprotected sex Saturday night.


----------



## redbubble

Im not 100% sure but didnt want to R&R.

I had O pain this month and it seemed to start a day before and finish (rather abruptly) the day my chart says i O'd.
xx


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Ok thanks, i usually get the pain for about 2-3 days but would like to know if it is before or after an egg is released.


----------



## KEslinger

I heard it was leading up to it. But have also read you can experience pain like that before during and after.

Last night I had O pain. Twinges and pressure on my right side/back. I didn't test last night but my opk was positive this morning. After detecting a surge you usually ovulate within 12-72 hours, with 36 hours being the average.


----------



## Lizzyxxx

So chances are, as we :sex: Saturday night and i got these pains Sunday and Today i could have missed?!


----------



## KEslinger

Have you tried using opks? I love the digital ones because there's no deciphering lines. I use the clear blue digital. The first response ones aren't too bad. I have had NO luck with the wondfo ones, also, I get the larger pack because my o day wasnt consistent.

There is no telling if you missed it or not. How long is your cycle? What cd are you on? Since the pains can be at any time in the middle of your cycle its hard to tell without temps/charting/tests, etc. do you monitor your cm? There is something called "sperm meets egg plan" you should look into it. I dont remember all the details but you start bding every other day on cd8. You start testing on cd10. If you get a positive opk you bd that day plus 2 or 3 more days in a row. I think you test 15 days after a positive opk. If it never goes positive you continue to cd every other day to cd30 or 35 then test. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Okay thanks, im not really TTC yet but we are just seeing what happens but im excited. My cycles have been odd lately i Ov on CD30 last month!!! Af came on CD41!!! 
This month i first got pain what was CD18 and that day also got alot of lotiony CM, Saturday (day time) i have stretchy clear CM.


----------



## KEslinger

Sry for typos im at work and using my phone. Clear stretchy cm (ewcm) is good!!! They say your peak fertile day is the last day of ewcm. We are ttc. Ewcm today and yesterday. Positive opk this am.


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Yeah, so i had EWCM on Sat morning...:sex: Sat night. OP started Sunday with lotiony CM and OP today, will keep you updated i guess.


----------



## Lizzyxxx

I just so want to know so i cant start my TWW with you ladies!


----------



## mammag

It actually depends on what is causing the ovulation pain, there is one kind that is caused by the growth of the follicle and another that is caused by the release of blood at the same time as the egg and another that is the rupture of the follicle itself. So it can be before, after or the moment of, which is really confusing and doesn't help you at all I'm afraid, but with my O pain which are strong cramps on one side and in my back lasted for two days and I o'd on the 2nd/last day of pain. Hope I was some help! Good Luck!


----------



## mammag

Oh an p.s. at the very last moment there was a 'pop' kind of feeling and the pain instantly stopped, meaning my pain was caused by the follicle growing large and pressing on the nerves around it and the moment the follicle ruptured the pressure was released, ending my pain. Do you feel anything like that at the 'end' of your pain?


----------



## mummymurray74

I have it every month, mine also last 2-4 days but it seems i ovulate on the last day i have it according to temping. Hope that helps, i ovulated on day 20 this month im now on cd33 and my af is due friday/saturday x


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Thanks so it seems you Ovulate 'After' maybe. Well my pain is at its worst today so maybe i'm ovulating today?


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Pain has eased off a bit now, i'm going to say i ovulated Sunday which would be an average of the 2 days either side. 
So i'm CD20 today. AF should come Father's Day!


----------



## mammag

Oh, what a lucky test day! I hope you get your :bfp:!!!


----------



## KEslinger

I'm hoping to have my positive by Father's Day so I can tell SO in a creative way and somehow find a New Daddy card. =)

I think that the pain I get is the rupture of the follicle. It's usually pretty brief. I was only testing once a day and always get a positive the following morning. That night I get the positive it's always negative. I wonder if I would've tested the night before if it'd be positive then, too? Can't tell now 'cause it's in the past. Now I enter the 2ww. My cycles are shorter, about 25 days, so my "2ww" is technically shortened to about 10 days. I'll start testing on the 16th, and hope for a positive by the 18th. =)

Fx'd for all.


----------



## pooch

i get the pain before I O...usually it's just one day of pain but sometimes its up to 3 days of pain. i've confirmed with sonograms, OPKs and clear blue fertility monitor


----------



## CBaby84

Accordingly to Fertility Friend, last month I got pain (and ovulation bleed) two days before I ovulated! I always thought the pain meant ovulation but seems not to be the case...


----------



## CBaby84

And I only get EWCM up until a day before the pain so that doesnt sound very helpful for the :spermy:


----------



## ArchangelLou

Hey girls I am new to this and want some advice I had sex with my bf 5 days ago and ovulated roughly 3 days ago for the past two days I have had stomach cramps nusea headaches and tiredness do you think I could be pregnant something is telling me that I am but don't want to get my hopes up please help


----------

